# Compliment Game



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

So it's pretty simple and something everyone can never get to much of. Give the person above you a compliment, you never know it could make there day


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 12, 2019)

@mike4lorie  there are game theads on the main forum..


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

So this one already exist, or in the wrong place, Sorry!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2019)

I think you are a fun person Mike!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2019)

I think you're very kind Ruth!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2019)

I think you are very warm and friendly SeaBreeze.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

You have very lovely blue eyes in your picture


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2019)

You have a very interesting avatar Mike!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Those are beautiful Flowers @Ruthanne


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you for adding this Game Mike. your very thoughtful..


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you for contributing since Mar 29th, 2015


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you becoming a member here Mike, you are a good addition to the forum!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Your name Ruth reminds me of my late Aunt Ruth... She was a Sister in a convent in England, She was a pretty cool Lady as I think YOU are too


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

@mike4lorie is so clever.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

@Bonnie like your flowers and butterfly on your advatar....

I tried names like mehavenomemory, and Grumpy Mike... (what the Grandson Calls me)... But the forum would not let me join with those names...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 24, 2019)

Mike is a nice man!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2019)

@Ruthanne is a very kind Lady...


----------



## hellomimi (May 9, 2020)

@Mike is witty


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

@hellomimi says hello to us every time you read their name...


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

I like a lot of the original games you've introduced, Mike.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

@Sunny  You have a lovely smile... and I have many more games for one day!


----------

